# *** 2017 ASA Ga. State Shooter of the Year Rules and Scores ***



## passthru24

Here are the Rules for the 2017 ASA Shooter of the Year for Ga. If anyone has any question just hit us up. Thanks


2017 ASA Ga. Federation Shooter of the Year

1. All shooters will be an ASA member before competing in any of the ASA Ga. State Qualifiers or State Championship. Shooters may shoot in fun class if not a member of ASA.

2. The program must include all amateur classes recognized by the ASA. The Qualifier classes and rules should be the only rules and classes during Qualifier.

3. Classes must average at least 3 paying competitors per Qualifier to receive any bonus points. Participation points and score will be the only score received.

4. Shooter of the Year awards will be presented based on competitors in each class. 1st Place 3-5 shooters. 1st and 2nd Place 6-10 shooters. 1st , 2nd and 3rd Place 11 or more shooters. 

5. There are no Shooter of the Year for Pro Classes.

6. Semi-Pro and Amateur Classes will be based on a shooter’s three (3) highest Qualifiers scores and State Championship score.

7. Shooter of the Year awards in all classes that average less than three (3) competitors per event for the season may be reduced or eliminated based on actual participation.

8. Each ASA State may conduct a Shooter of the Year program if they conduct a minimum of six (6) Qualifiers. 

9. Competitors must compete in at least Three (3) of the scheduled Ga. Qualifiers and shoot Ga. State Championship to be eligible for SOY awards. 

10. The ASA will provide Shooter of the Year plaques at the State Championship.

11. Competitors points will come from best three (3) scores from all Qualifiers they shoot and State Championship Score. At each shoot, every competitor will receive 10pts. for participation and 1pt. for each competitor they beat.

12. In case there is a tie at the end of the season, the 12 count will determine the winner. If score and 12 count are the same then it will be a draw, and both competitors winning.

13. Multi State Qualifiers that are in Ga. are the ONLY ones that will count for score.

Points for Shooter of the Year are awarded using the following formula:

Shooters total score for that Qualifier

10 points for tournament participation

Bonus Points
1 point for each competitor you beat

Bonus Points
5 points for 1st place, 3 points for 2nd place, 1 point for 3rd place


Score Examples:
Competitor places 3rd in a 15 person class: 188 (score) + 10 (participate) + 1 (3rd place) + 12 (number shooter beat) = 211

Competitor places 2nd in a 5 person class: 200 (score) + 10 (participate) + 3 (2nd place) + 3 (number shooters beat) = 216

Competitor places 1st in a 10 person class: 204(score) + 10 (participate) + 5 (1st place) + 9 (number shooters beat) = 228

Any problems or issues the State Director will have final decision.


----------



## deadbox

Shooter of the year eligible classes?


----------



## passthru24

*Updated on 06-28-2017*

Here is the new totals for SOY 2017


Scores as of 06-28-2017

Class / Shooter			
Semi Pro			Overall
			Total
Corey Bryant			656
Jesse Scott			587
James Weeks			208

Open A			Overall
			Total
Logan Wilson			664
Michael Barnes			634
Narvie Nowling			413
Chad Thigpen			404
Sam Smith			211
Derek Pilkinton			196
Erik Johanson			188

Open B			Overall
			Total
Stephen Sapp			653
James Taylor			649
Johnny Garrett			639
Daniel Morgan			630
Brian Kirkpatrick			395
Matt Loggins			225
Ashley Cowart			213
Craig Davis			204
Lee Hulsey			200
Jason Goldman			189
Daryl Short			184

Open C			Overall
			Total
Tyler Hale			681
Tony Langley			626
Ken Patterson			621
John  Mumford			432
LJ Bondy			426
Erik Johanson			412
Brandon Hardy			381
Randy Hardy			372
Jimmy Rhodes			225
Scott Hall			220
Adam Wyttenbach			216
Troy Hall			215
Keith Dixon			213
Andrew Barwick			206
Sheldon Miller			204
Andra Dacus			202
Colton Short			200
Chad Bolding			199
Jesse Scott			198
Joshua Phillips			198
Casey Cobb			180

Known 50			Overall
			Total
Ryan Lockhart			702
Chris Cape			693
Butch Parkman			683
Kolby Hanley			678
David Brown			655
Scott Jackson			426
Scotty Rhoads			418
Jake Evans			373
Jeremy Byess			311
Steve Smith			220
Zachery Shreve			219
Gerrall Wynn			212
Don Faircloth			211
Jacob Babb			204
Justin Wood			200
Seth Woods			195
Josh Livingston			194
Lee Clinton			187

Known 45			Overall
			Total
David McSpadden			680
Brian Martin			664
Jamie Davis			619
Tyler Bulter			582
Michael Cain			424
Kyle Cooper			397
Richard Mabry			383
Zachary Harris			235
TylerWeeks			226
Tell Lowe			224
Tony Vecchio Sr.			215
Darren Meadows			213
Carter Woodall			211
Kevin Cannon			211
John Morris			210
Don Gardner			210
Erik Mattingly			204
Dalton Faircloth			203
William Cooper			200
Cliff Foreman			193
Brandon Hughes			10

Known 40			Overall
			Total
Adam Lockhart			694
Drew Welborn			687
Jacob Holcombe			687
Wesley Warwick			677
Erik Johanson			672
Joshua Graham			651
Jake Land  			644
Tyler Luttrell			629
Justin Davis			627
Lee Taylor			624
Taylor Davis			599
Wesley Mulkey			440
Michael Gaskey			431
Carl Hiddingbottom			427
Kyle Waterson			420
David Cliett			415
Brandon Hughes			413
Olin Price			231
Stacey Campbell			231
Chris Liberto			230
Andrew Barwick			227
Mike Hester			222
Ricky Rapier			220
Mark Slade			219
Dewayne Ledford			218
Dale Samples			216
Kenneth Free			216
Chad Black			212
Robbie Lark			211
Fred Hogue			210
Travis Eaker			208
Shane Ledford			208
William Lewis			207
Chad Kerksey			206
Jeffery Chuffer			206
Grant Mixon			204
Gary Manning			203
Todd Wyrdsdick			202
Shawn Jackson			202
Jeff Bowman			199
Tyler Bulter			198
Tad Bussey			198
Tevin Richardson			197
Clay Conger			197
Cal Fales			196
Shawn Greager			196
Keith Morris			187
Joseph Triplett			187
John Schroyer			185
Greg Turner			184
Craig Lewis			175
Dennis Yearty			153
Justin Payne			10

Sr. Open			Overall
			Total
Fran Kephart			627
Ronald Whitehead			605
Dennis Page			206
Walt Pittman			200
George Rhodes			195
James Strickland			194
Richard James			186
Mark Loggins			179
Bimbo Tidwell			172

Sr. Known			Overall
			Total
John Nickell			704
Mike Crowe			679
James Strickland			634
Ezara Alleyne			594
Tommy Searcy			592
Michael Lankford			428
Shawn Cornell			411
David Alligood			402
Jeff Massey			209
David Broadnax			205
Tommy Perry			205
Kerry Hall			201
Eddy Jamieson			188

Sr. Hunter			Overall
			Total
Jim Robinson			645
Randy Davis			639
Mike Webb			635
Melvin Atlo			621
David Petet			595
Buddy Allison			383
Billy Atkinson			186
Tommy Searcy			185
Benny Fennell			181
William Randolph			167

Super Sr.			Overall
			Total
Lee Johnson			612
Jerry Presley			379
David Ambrose			418
Carl Martin			179
Marvin Neal			164

Super Sr. Known			Overall
			Total
James Smith			620
RC Shoemake			609
Danny Lockhart			407
Lamar Pettit			222
George Plemmons			217
Donnie Gardner			209
Dennis Johnson			206
James Grizzard			205
Carl Cushman			202
Johnny Lennox			198
Archie Newman			196
Buddy Allison			164
Flectcher Ray			10
Bill Ledford			10

Sr. Master			Overall
			Total
Jerry Presley			163

Hunter Elite			Overall
			Total
Todd Jones			669
Robert Nash			567
Rusty Allison			566
Carter Woodall			414
Guy Bundy			388
Stephen Speer			377
David Medders			216
Gabriel Lunsford			202

Hunter			Overall
			Total
Robert Conner			685
Jason Bennett			663
Benny Fennell			649
Scotty Seals			626
Ryan McCollum			544
Paul Defoor			378
Raymond Pope			366
Trip Penn			212
Brannon Horne			208
Rick Buley			205
Darrell Collins			199
Shane Chalker			197
Christopher Hamrick Sr			192
Jonathan Rice			190
Joshua Phillips			186
Aaron Seabolt			180
James Kelley			178
James Martin			177
Allen Aspinwall			163
Wade Thomas			10

Novice			Overall
			Total
Nathan Morgan			709
Jonah Duvall			708
Brad Lewis			683
Billy Paul  			680
Josh Heller			649
Lee Taylor			616
Drew Welborn			591
Ryan West  			586
Travis Meyers			440
David Smith			432
Jared Parmer			422
Jason Waterson			422
Jonathan Faircloth			406
Daniel Faircloth			394
Mitchell Bailey			241
Richie Buley			222
Jody Johnston			221
Kyle Pope			219
George Rhodes			218
Juan Garcia			218
Cole Moore			216
Henry Gibbs			216
Josh Hamrick			214
Willie Davis			213
David Waters			210
Ray Lundy			207
Jason Bates			205
Brent Johnson			202
Eric Teague			200
Richard Delegatti			199
Clay Lovvorn			198
Josh Waldroup			198
Bryan Taylor			194
Michael Wade			192
Logan Grubbs			192
Eli Mitchell			191
Willie Johnson			189
Christopher Pierangeli			188
William Davis			186
Fred Taylor			183
Casey Morris			178
Christopher Hamrick Sr.			178
Randy Crawford			174
Sean Petit			170
Arthur Caldera			162

Wom. Open A			Overall
			Total
Gretchen Pruitt			374

Wom. Known 45			Overall
			Total
Amy Pittman			213

Wom. Known 40			Overall
			Total
Kabri Hart			589
Ashley Taylor			578
Hayley Taylor			507
Chloe Rosser			441
Melinda Hawk			222
Kristen Buley			204
Regilyn Johnson			202
Hally Utley			199
Becky Jackson			192
Tammy Yearty			107
Jennifer Irvin			10

Wom. Hunter Elite			Overall
			Total
Tammy Yearty			145

Wom. Hunter			Overall
			Total
Alecia Searcy			674
Marcia Waterson			652
Teresa Nowling			620
Brandi Conner			582
Michelle Webb			548
Wendy Simpson			547
Becky Land			499
Stacy Hulsey			398
Kayla Horne			397
Nicole McCollum			392
Tina Robinson			380
Ashely Faircloth			372
Beth Lark			213
Maggie Medders			210
Tonya Register			198
Tamara Archer			197
Amanda Mulkey			193
Jenny Conger			188
Melinda Davis			173
Rachel Aspinwall			145
Christy Crawford			130
Kim Penn			10

Sr. Women			Overall
			Total
Susan Martin			156

Sr. Women Known			Overall
			Total
Janice Davis			615
Lori Hester			191

Crossbow			Overall
			Total
Robin East			659
Albert Morris			639
Danny Morgan			404
Michael Archer			202

Traditional			Overall
			Total
Bert Sullivan			564
Kevin White			392
Freeman Shepard			372
Frank Cole			331
Rhett Palmer			161

High Sch. Open Male			Overall
			Total
Jeb Bowman			424
Colton Gibbs			206
Ethan Johnson			199
Aiden Teague			160

High Sch. Open Female			Overall
			Total
McKenzie Smith			199
Allie Penn			184
Mckenzie Dacus			172
Bianca Chruch			162
Haley Newsome			151
Kimberly Peterson			113

High Sch. Pins Male			Overall
			Total
Noah Stephens			425
Aubrey Michael			392
Matthew Gillis			379
Zach Adams			378
Brayden Geoppinger			309
Jacob Turner			233
Jacob Crumbley			224
Tucker Jarrett			222
Aaron Andrews			207
Justin Chalker			202
Dylan Price			198
Cheyenne Kent			172

High Sch. Pins Female			Overall
			Total
Paula Ledford			223
Madison Allison			189
Sarah Edwards			185
Haley Newsome			166
Bianca Chruch			145

Mid. Sch. Open Male			Overall
			Total
Nathan Dennis			687
Jackson Tatum			668
Westen Skipper			655
Blake Lowe			649
Joseph Nieto			562
Dustin Yearty Jr.			396
Chris Hamrick Jr.			361
Mark Hicks			226
Chase Jones			222
Caleb Ginn			185

Mid. Sch. Open Female			Overall
			Total
Ansley Sapp			643
Emma Skinner			561
Rebecca Johnson			206
Deatrie Vescuso			199
Kylen Buley			198
Maisilyn Corbin			188

Mid. Sch. Pins Male			Overall
			Total
Justin Chalker			218
Bryce Water			146
Mason Holland			10

Elem. Sch. Open Male			Overall
			Total
Keenan Mulkey			635
Logan Taylor			628
Roland Florence			540
Bo Yearty			326
Carter Rice			198
Bryson Croft			191
Blaze Clinton			137
Landon Waters			10

Elem. Sch. Pins Male			Overall
			Total
Grayson White			236
Knox Taylor			172
Will Anderton			83

Elem. Sch. Pins Female			Overall
			Total
Brooklyn Hulsey			645
Kirsten Nowling			559
Katie Land			524

Jr. Eagle			Overall
			Total
Andrew Land			529
Mason Morgen			254
Maycee McCollum			190
Blaze Clinton			174


----------



## Lockhart Launcher

New totals?


----------



## arrowslinger1119

When will shooter of the year scores get updated?


----------



## smartin102

*Senior Women*

Susan Martin shoots in the Senior Women's Open (Unknown) class.  The other women listed in the Senior Women's class shoot Senior Women's Known class.  These are 2 separate classes.


----------



## jdw2920

I didn't ever shot a shooter of the heat this year I don't think but I am on the list I guess one group/range must have turned my score in will the state score go to the total too?


----------



## passthru24

*Winners Below*

It was a very good 2017 with more participation in the SOY than any before. With that said, due to some classes not having enough shooters or enough shooters that had enough qualifiers under their belt, those classes will nor receive a Champion in that class. Here is the rule for that

7. Shooter of the Year awards in all classes that average less than three (3) competitors per event for the season may be reduced or eliminated based on actual participation.

9. Competitors must compete in at least Three (3) of the scheduled Ga. Qualifiers and shoot Ga. State Championship to be eligible for SOY awards.

I would like to apologize for any hurt feelings or someone who might get upset. Please call Scott at 678-378-0816 for more info on Buckle's and how to get them.

Congratulations to all the 2017 Winner's

Open A
Logan Wilson - 984

Open B
James Taylor - 998

Open C
Tyler Hale - 1007

K-50
Ryan Lockhart - 1059

K-45
David McSpadden - 1004

K-40
Jacob Holcombe - 1036

Senior Known
John Nickell - 1053

Senior Hunter
Jim Robinson - 982

Hunter Elite
Todd Jones - 967

Hunter
Robert Conner - 1000

Novice
Jonah Duvall - 1073

Women's K-40
Kabri Hart - 882

Women's Hunter
Aleica Searcy - 1004

Crossbow
Robin East - 979

High Sch. Open Male
Jeb Bowman - 742

High Sch. Open Female
McKenzie Smith - 460

High Sch. Pins Male
Dyan Price - 520

High Sch. Pins Female
Madison Allison - 461

Middle Sch. Open Male
Nathan Dennis - 1037

Middle Sch. Open Female
Ansley Sapp - 959

Middle Sch. Pins Male
Justin Chalker - 751

Elem. Sch. Open Male
Keenan Mulkey - 960

Elem. Sch. Pins Male
Knox Taylor - 357

Elem. Sch. Pins Female
Brooklyn Hulsey - 953

Jr. Eagle
Andrew Land - 830


----------

